# Commercial Ladder system?



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm trying to locate the business that sells a vinyl (I think, or PVC) ladder system. Help?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Split Jaw sells a PVC system:  Split Jaw 

And this is the Road Bed: Roadbed


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Make your own, I went to Home Depot, and Menard's. Bought some Never Rot. 
1x2's and I'm making my own. Cuts, glues, and screws together very easy.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don 
would you bring a sample to the Sat meeting Please?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I may order a few pieces of that Split Jaw Roadbed. I have a short PTP that we run an Aristo Eggliner on, and I've been having a hard time supporting some R1 S curves. That stuff would be easy to use and easy to change 

Anyone know of a dealer that sells the roadbed?


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know of a dealer. I've always ordered direct from Split Jaw (or previously the original owner). Split Jaw was very quick on filling the order.


----------

